
Spiders float using electric fields - FriedPickles
https://www.cell.com/current-biology/fulltext/S0960-9822(18)30693-6
======
merricksb
Discussed yesterday...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17465068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17465068)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17467790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17467790)

